# Meet Sessa!



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is Sessa (pronounced as it looks).

This little 4 month old Gargoyle was discovered as an egg on the porch of Misty Moon Orphanage where I work by my assistant, Katelyn. Together, we watched over the egg keeping it warm. But, it was another month before it hatched and Sessa made her appearance into this world.

We have yet to discover what the raised markings on her forhead mean, but because of it we called her Princessa, or Cessa for short. She loves to play dressup, and is already for Halloween in her fancy but tattered dress, and jewelry (with a little make up which she just had to have on.)









This is her close up.








We, here at Misty Moon Orphanage, hope you'll find her as sweet and charming as we did!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. I love converting old dolls into little monsters, zombies, etc.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you, we had lots of fun with the conversion and finishing touches! We're going to be putting up a progression video soon too. This time i took pictures of the process!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

great job, the wings turned out great


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you. i would never harm a bat prop, but this time it was neccesary! :lolkin:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done and I love the back story!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a baby bat girl:jol:

Sounds like you had fun doing the makeover - haunters are the best recyclers I know Is she a sign of a new theme you're doing for Halloween this year?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She's a cute little blood sucker.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Spooky and creepy  Love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> It's a baby bat girl:jol:
> 
> Sounds like you had fun doing the makeover - haunters are the best recyclers I know Is she a sign of a new theme you're doing for Halloween this year?


yes, she is. I've been having this idea rolling around in my head for a couple years now. That little sea creature was to be my first attempt before all that drama took place. I will also be attempting to build her again.

I'm a big advocate of Adoption (since i was adopted myself) and thought it would be fun to do a twisted version of it, with little monsters and mythical babies instead of real children. Thus Misty Moon Orphange was born.

Spooky and Bob, thanks so much for the kind words! They mean a lot to me comming from you guys!

This is just the first prop. With luck, I'll have more to show for a hunt this year!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome! The wings give it that perfect added touch. Really liking the name of Misty Moon Orphanage for your theme and I think Sessa will be quite comfy there!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*how i made her*

finally, the promised progression video. i just now realized how tiny the print on it was. but at least i got good pictures, right?


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice - love the wings! It's hard to tell by the pics - is she gray or purple?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> Very nice - love the wings! It's hard to tell by the pics - is she gray or purple?


thanks! she's definitely purple. she was inspired by Disney's "Gargoyles" three of the gargoyles on there were purple. so I fashioned Sessa after them!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I lost some of the green text over her dress, but otherwise a great vid (love the music) and a wonderful prop! Love the backstory. Baby creatures... gargoyles included... deserve loving families too.

Looking forward to seeing the theme of your haunt evolve!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, i didn't notice the text problem until after i posted the video. but i'm glad you liked her. 

there is definitley more to come! I've definintely got more ideas!


----------

